# Thận trọng trong việc sử dụng thuốc tân dược trị đái dầm cho trẻ



## Tuyết 8291 (17/9/19)

Hiện nay, rất nhiều các bậc phụ huynh vì nôn nóng và thiếu sự kiên trì trong việc chữa trị bệnh đái dầm cho trẻ nên thường cho con uống thuốc tây y. Tuy mang hiệu quả chóng vánh, ngắn hạn nhưng các mẹ ko lường được các hậu quả đằng sau nó để lại còn hiểm nguy hơn. Do ấy, trong bài viết bữa nay chúng tôi xin nêu lên các các bất cập trong việc dùng thuốc tây y để chữa trị đái dầm cho trẻ” mà các phụ huynh nên tham khảo.

*Hiểm họa tiềm ẩn trong việc sử dụng tân dược *
_Thứ nhất, thương tổn gan, thận:_ hầu hết bậc phụ huynh thường chọn bí quyết chữa bệnh đái dầm cho con bằng bí quyết sử dụng một số cái thuốc kháng sinh nhưng ko ngờ được rằng việc cho trẻ uống rộng rãi thuốc kháng sinh sẽ làm cho gan, thận của trẻ bị hư hỏng.
_Thứ hai, loạn khuẩn các đường ruột:_ Việc lạm dụng thuốc kháng sinh hoặc sử dụng liều lượng cao trong thời gian dài có thể giết chết cả những vi khuẩn với lợi cho thân thể. Hệ quả là trẻ nâng cao nguy cơ mắc bệnh hen suyễn, viêm màng mũi, ỉa chảy,…
_Thứ ba, tạo ra vi khuẩn kháng thuốc:_ 1 số loại kháng sinh sở hữu khả năng tạo ra vi khuẩn kháng thuốc.
_Cuối cùng, khiến suy giảm hệ miễn dịch:_ Ngoài những căn bệnh kể trên thì việc lợi dụng thuốc tây còn khiến giảm hệ miễn nhiễm và dễ khiến trẻ mắc các bệnh tuyến đường hô hấp.

*Thuốc nào, tác dụng phụ nấy*
Ngoài các tác hại từ việc tiêu dùng thuốc kháng sinh với lại cho cơ thể trẻ thì mỗi loại thuốc chữa đái dầm sẽ mang tới các tác dụng phụ cho trẻ khi sử dụng, cụ thể:
_Desmopressin:_ Là 1 trong những dạng thuốc được sản xuất dưới dạng thuốc nhỏ mũi, phun ké vào mũi. Thuốc mang tác dụng làm cho giảm nước tiểu về đêm. Không những thế thuốc sở hữu rất nhiều tác dụng phụ cho người dùng như ngộ độc nước, với thể gây kích thích và chảy máu mũi. Không ít trường hợp phụ huynh sau lúc cho con tiêu dùng thuốc một thời kì thì sẽ bị rơi vào trạng thái hôn mê, co giật.
_Oxybutynin: _mẫu thuốc này được lượng lớn phụ huynh ưa chuộng bởi nó có tác dụng trị đái dầm mau chóng và cho hiệu quả cao giúp trẻ ổn định bàng quang và nâng cao dung tích chức năng của bàng quang. Tuy nhên, theo Báo cáo của những bác sỹ y học cho biết có trẻ sau lúc sử dụng thuốc Oxybutynin sẽ bị khô miệng, tim đập nhanh, rối loạn thị giác, khiến chức năng của ruột suy giảm gây ảo giác, phát ban.
_1 số cái thuốc chống trầm cảm:_ các loại thuốc này có lại hiệu quả chóng vánh, ngay thức thì nhưng mang tác dụng phụ là làm cho thay đổi khí sắc, rối loạn giấc ngủ. Trong trường hợp nếu sử dụng quá liều sẽ khiến trẻ có thể tử vong.
Vì vậy loại thuốc điều trị bệnh đái dầm an toàn và hiệu quả nhất hiện nay là thuốc có thành phần từ các loại thảo dược thiên nhiên, có uy tín trên thị trường, không có tác dụng phụ mà còn giúp ổn định sức khỏe. Về điều này các bạn có thể tham khảo thuốc trị Đái dầm Đức Thịnh - sản phẩm thuốc Đông y của Nhà thuốc Đông y gia truyền Đức Thịnh Đường có lịch sử hơn 200 năm liên tục làm thuốc cứu người. Sản phẩm đã được Bộ Y tế cấp phép sản xuất và lưu hành trên toàn quốc và giúp rất nhiều bệnh nhân thoát khỏi được căn bệnh đáng xấu hổ mang tên đái dầm.


----------

